# On top of your list?



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

What's on top of your holiday wish list?

1. Complete Calvin & Hobbes, 3 Volume Collection, Bill Watterson! A fantastic collection of every Calvin & Hobbes published!! But its $100.

2. The West Wing: Complete series - What a great show!! But its over $200.


... wow, I have expensive taste...

you?


----------



## susanharper (Nov 19, 2006)

I want a new kitchen, if is possible a kitchen from the future 

Best regards.

Susan.


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

I want a round trip ticket to Portland Oregon


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Adobe Photoshop $600
A Table Saw $600

Yeah, me too!

I'd like a new kitchen as well but I have to be realistic  

Jock


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

MY wish list is:

1). For everyone here to get what they wish for first of all.

2). My wish list is:
(a). Be a better sugar artists than what I am.
(b). Help everyone I can be a better sugar artists.
(c). All of the above.

Rgds Rook


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

A functional kitchen.

To be appreciated for my talents. 

To be making more than my basic expenditures.

To get the f outa this place. 

April


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

We don't exchange Chanukah gifts, but I could use a new food processor! The after-Christmas sales will be a good time to look for one.

When I taught middle school I was always asked this question by eager students. My response: "What are you giving others?" I suppose it's a risky thing to post on a website! But if you have a good sense that your recipient won't read this, why not tell that, too?

My husband just had his birthday. I got him travel slippers but he's trading up for a travel vest.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I would really like to have good health for a handful of friends. Would also like some good results on some family medical testing.
Oh! ANYTYPE of yard work, grass,pool,windows,weeds :lol:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

http://www.liel.net/Liel-ClintonVideo2.wmv

That this comes true.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Wonderful video, CC! Was that Itzchak Rabin in the audience?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Amen, Brother.
thanks


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Peace, health, clean air and water, foie gras.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

a hack saw & saber for cutting up critters
cryovac cus it's a wish list........


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Like most of us here, a new kitchen. I have a 4 burner stove top oven unit thats as wide as me and 2x as old and counter space large enough to hold my laptop. Lighting is horrible, ventilation is crappy, and this is my personal home kitchen. 

But if thats not possible, a gift card to an electronics store like Bestbuy, Futureshop, or Henry's Cameras. I got bought a DSLR that could use a good IS zoom and wide angle lens.

A collectors edition of Guild Wars Factions would be nice too, love those wicked /dancenew moves and the mini pet I got in my GW Nightfall's CE.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

1. I wish not to have immortality invented the day after I die. I don't wanna go down in history as the last person ever to die.

2. I wish for affordable instant space travel, so we can depopulate this dying world and start fresh somewhere else.

3. I wish for an indecipherable security code so no one else knows where in the universe I went.

4. I wish that I could stop eating animals.

5. I wish everyone could stop eating animals.

6. I wish that all disease could be eradicated forever.

7. I wish that we could obtain the book of instructions that someone failed to hand out to us when we were born.

8. I wish I knew what it was all about, and that I would not be devastated when the absolute truth is finally revealed.

9. I wish best wishes to all.

doc


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Well, I know I'm getting a 4GB SD card. That's useful. I need a new n-spec wireless router.... And a bluetooth folding keyboard. I really need a new videocard, but I'm spending the tax return on a new PC so that can wait. That's all for the nerd in me. 

For the kitchen, it's mostly small stuff.

silicone brushes, vegie steamer basket and that sort of thing.

I suppose this holiday season I'm more of a nerd than a foodie.

Phil


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

:lol: :crazy: :lol: 
Doc, I can't TELL you how many times (a day) I look around and know, just know that everyone else read a particular page and I'd never been given the book. 

I guess I'll just continue to do my little soft-shoe and fake it :roll:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Phoebes
You're so right.
I'm happy I never got one page of the book. I personally think life depends on risk and "wingin it", or as you say a little "soft-shoe". I like the idea of writing my own book


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

My wife and I gave each other a new kitchen, a living room/family room turned into a great room, and a new formal dining room out of the remaining space. That pretty much took care of our gifts to each other.

For the next five to ten years. LOL.

I want to give my whole family a Christmas Eve appetizer dinner from our new kitchen that exceeds even the great Thanksgiving dinner we managed to put together. 

I'm also trying to figure out a gift that would blow my nine year old daughter away. Any suggestions for an only child who seemingly has everything, yet manages not to act like a spoiled brat? 

Kevin

I like muskies.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I didn't make a list or anything for Christmas but I think Santa is bringing me a new cheese grater. I just want to wish everyone hoppy holidays:beer:
Or is it Happy Hollandaise.:chef:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Lucky parent, MuskyHopeful!

I believe you're in my neck of the woods.... Many girls love horses. How about some lessons? There are lots of stables in Lake Country.
Classes- crafts like working with beads; First Stage runs classe for budding stage performers (daughter of some friends loves them. She's now 11 but started two years ago)

If you give some hints about what she likes/dislikes I may have some ideas. I'm a retired teacher.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow -- call me sentimental but reading all of the posts in this thread actually made me a little teary eyed LOL

I have been given a gift for many Christmases to come. My pea.

If I could wish for anything it would be to cook or research again -- to feel productive, to give someone a foodgasm :smoking: to edit, to publish, to paint... because it is so wonderful to feel alive again :bounce: 

I hope you all enjoy December! And I like that Peach LOL Happy Hollandaise! 

Most of all, thank you Nicko for giving us a warm safe place....

Cheers! Stevie


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

You can easily find it for under $200. In fact, you can buy it now for $165 but it won't last long....


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I got it at Costco last week!! I told my wife that I am buying my own presents and then she can give them to me. I will act surprised!


----------



## misno (Nov 30, 2006)

"...Well, I know I'm getting a 4GB SD card..."

I've got one of those coming in the mail...bought a Sony Ericsson W810i, it came with one of those in a mail-in offer! WOOT!!

I would like a new computer, cause the one I'm using is crap...maybe a nice dual core unit with a 22" LCD monitor!


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Funny how a new kitchen is such a common request...?? LOL

What would I like to receive--
More time- to spend with family and friends. Maybe even a vacation???
Less stress....?? but we know THAT will never happen....
The new Red Hot Chili Peppers CD..... and the new Bon Appetit cookbook...

What am I giving..... a leather jacket to my son, requested CD's and DVDs to my daughter, books for my husband....... and I'm cooking a traditional British Christmas dinner (still trying to aquire a goose, so it may be turkey) with Christmas pudding- for my entire family!

Merry Christmas and/or Happy Holidays to All- enjoy the time with family, friends and loved ones. Do something nice for someone else! Bon appetit!


----------



## eponodyne (May 30, 2006)

Well, there is a manual: the novel. From Swift to Pahlaniuk, the novel is the 'great encyclopedia of the human condition.' Making the poem the great encyclopedia of the human heart.

I too wish we could hurry up and perfect interstellar travel. Terraform Mars and do grass farming there the way we should have been doing here. Raise Buggalo or something. We don't need faster-than light drive, just something that will let us boost at a reasonable fraction of one _g_halfway there and deccellerate the same rate the other half.

On a side note: Can you imagine what you could do, in terms of molecular gastronomy, in free fall? How cool would the presentations get? That's what I want for Christmas: A better imagination.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Wishing Everyone 
Seasoned Greetings.


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

I wish I could have tomorrow off so I could actually enjoy christmas with my family after they all took the effort to gather in one place for once.


----------

